# ترتيب تسبحة نصف لليل لشهر كيهك جـ3



## تـ+ـونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الطريقة الثانية ( طريقة السهرات )*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تونى  هو انا مش فاهما كتير!!! يعنى إه "هوس" و كلمات تانيا كتير؟؟ هو ده قبطى؟؟يعنى الكل فاهم؟؟*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

ادعوك اخى او اختى العزيزه ان تقرا الجزء الاول ففبه معنى الكلمات التى يصعب فهمها


----------



## تـ+ـونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

طبعا ليس الجميع يفهمون هذه الكلمات لكن احنا بنتعلم من بعض
شكرا لمرورك الجميل وانا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال او حاجه مش واضحه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك اخي--- هرجع للجزء الاول--- الرب يبارك حياتك*

*اختك حبو اعدائكم *


----------



## تـ+ـونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشكرك اخي--- هرجع للجزء الاول--- الرب يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *اختك حبو اعدائكم *



اشكرك اختى واسف لجهلى بحضرتك لانى لسه جديد وما اتعرفتش على حد هنا
صلى لاجلى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> اشكرك اختى واسف لجهلى بحضرتك لانى لسه جديد وما اتعرفتش على حد هنا
> صلى لاجلى


*انا كمان مش قديمه اوى  انا من اكتوبر بس--- و تحت كل صوره هتلاقى علامه  تقدر تميذ منها العضو راجل ولا بنت *
*و اديك اتعرفت عليا اخي :99:*
*الرب يبارك حياتك هذكرك فى صلاتى اذكرنى فى صلاتك*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

يسعدنى معرفتك اختى العزيزه واشكرك لهذه الروح الجميله
 وبالنسبه للجزء الاول من هذا لموضوع هتلاقيه فى نفس القسم وانا تحت امرك فى اى حاجه


----------

